# Laptop in the range 30-45K



## vinyasmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

1) What is your budget? INR 30K-45K


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell 
b. Dislike: Sony
Others are OK to me 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Presentations, Writing documents, Internet, Music, Movies 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
 preferably HD 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
 Can purchase locally in Kanpur or online whichever has the best deal 
 DVD drive is a must. 

I am a MTech student, would be using it to read and prepare a lot of presentations and documents which means I would prefer a good keyboard  (back-lit keyboard will be advantage). Should I buy a laptop now or wait till Diwali for offers and stuff ? 
And btw I do play a few games such as NFS, GRiD (mostly racing) and i am still waiting to get my hands on Max Payne 3 due to lack of GFX card on my PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Wait till Diwali if u can as companies will soon refresh their laptop line up with 4th gen Intel processors & newer GPU(NVIDIA 7xxM & AMD 8xxxM)


----------



## thegeek (Jul 10, 2013)

You can look into this one if you'r buying now HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Flipkart.com

It has ATI HD7670 which will suffice for your gaming IMO


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 10, 2013)

Isnt 7670 going to get outdated pretty soon   





thegeek said:


> You can look into this one if you'r buying now HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Flipkart.com
> 
> It has ATI HD7670 which will suffice for your gaming IMO


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

How about the new Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146)? It comes with new AMD Richland APU based A10-5750M (Quad Core, 2.5 GHz to 3.5 GHz Turbo, 4 MB L2), HD 8570M 2 GB DDR3 dedicated + HD 8650G IGP, 8 GB 1600 MHz RAm, 1 TB 5400 RPM HDD, BT 4.0, USB 4.0 and all the other standard features. A10-5750M is as powerful as the 3rd gen Core i5 Processors like i5 3210M. It is priced at 38K and I think really a good buy.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> How about the new Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146)? It comes with new AMD Richland APU based A10-5750M (Quad Core, 2.5 GHz to 3.5 GHz Turbo, 4 MB L2), HD 8570M 2 GB DDR3 dedicated + HD 8650G IGP, 8 GB 1600 MHz RAm, 1 TB 5400 RPM HDD, BT 4.0, *USB 4.0* and all the other standard features. A10-5750M is as powerful as the 3rd gen Core i5 Processors like i5 3210M. It is priced at 38K and I think really a good buy.



??


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Problem with waiting is you are never sure of the prices :/ especially given this volatility in the INR 


anupam_pb said:


> Wait till Diwali if u can as companies will soon refresh their laptop line up with 4th gen Intel processors & newer GPU(NVIDIA 7xxM & AMD 8xxxM)


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Problem with waiting is you are never sure of the prices :/ especially given this volatility in the INR



True that!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Man u got a cool laptop .. and the phone is the best  I own a Moto Defy too 


powerhoney said:


> True that!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Man u got a cool laptop .. and the phone is the best  I own a Moto Defy too



Thanks, mate!!! 
And, yeah, am not gonna change the Moto Defy+ for any other cell ever!!!
It's got all I need and has taken all the beatings, poundings and even, gulp, drownings that I could give it!!!
I don't give a damn if it's not Full HD, doesn't have 20 MP camera or 2 GB RAM or Android 8.0!!!  Cause, I don't need all that... 
Anyway, which laptop have you decided on???


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah Defy(+) is a great phone
Not decided yet .. not getting the best option .. what would you suggest .. I can stretch a bit upto 50K if the deal is worth it 


powerhoney said:


> Thanks, mate!!!
> And, yeah, am not gonna change the Moto Defy+ for any other cell ever!!!
> It's got all I need and has taken all the beatings, poundings and even, gulp, drownings that I could give it!!!
> I don't give a damn if it's not Full HD, doesn't have 20 MP camera or 2 GB RAM or Android 8.0!!!  Cause, I don't need all that...
> Anyway, which laptop have you decided on???


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Yeah Defy(+) is a great phone
> Not decided yet .. not getting the best option .. what would you suggest .. I can stretch a bit upto 50K if the deal is worth it



I would suggest the following laptop to you:
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
You could also consider this though 1 GB of VRAM should be enough for the GT740m...
Go for the first option and use the extra 5k on accessories...


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah dats a good choice  1GB is more than enough 
Any other choices ? I think this is better than Inspiron 14R around 43K which has i3 and 2GB 730M



Guys hows this **www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-essential-g500s-59388254-laptop/99565622?pos=0;123


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Ohhhh yeah dats a good choice  1GB is more than enough
> Any other choices ? I think this is better than Inspiron 14R around 43K which has i3 and 2GB 730M
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on your graphic needs... The Dell one has 730m, the G500s has 720m and the one I suggested has 740m...
I suggest you take the one with 740m as many graphic intensive games are around the corner!!! 
The 730m and 740m are not that much different with only maybe 10-15% difference in performance... Stay clear of the 720m, it sucks big time...
Refer to notebookcheck for indepth analysis!!! 

Also, indepth review:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/175653-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-review.html


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Depends on your graphic needs... The Dell one has 730m, the G500s has 720m and the one I suggested has 740m...
> I suggest you take the one with 740m as many graphic intensive games are around the corner!!!
> The 730m and 740m are not that much different with only maybe 10-15% difference in performance... Stay clear of the 720m, it sucks big time...
> Refer to notebookcheck for indepth analysis!!!
> ...



740m under 45k! now thats a good find!

dnt bother waiting for haswell... god knows how long its gonna take for it to be implemented in india.
buy this... good VFM!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> 740m under 45k! now thats a good find!
> 
> dnt bother waiting for haswell... god knows how long its gonna take for it to be implemented in india.
> buy this... good VFM!



However note that the 740m in z500 is based on old architecture gk 208 i.e. 64.bits version and notebook check have reviewed  on the 128 bits version.

Here is the quotation from it:

"The GK208 version however, seems to be performing worse. Still, the performance depends on the core clock and the GPU Boost 2.0. "


However according to the review by thinkdigit123 it look like that it will.be able to play most games on high settings at least.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Why the hell do we get all things at the last ? They come running to us when they want to develop software but forget us while releasing the frigging hardware WHY?
Anyway I doubt I wud be playing games in high settings .. its usually mid-level setting and anyway I am not going to play the big boys like COD and Crysis etc ... but I intend to do a lot of editing on vids however, would it suffice ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Why the hell do we get all things at the last ? They come running to us when they want to develop software but forget us while releasing the frigging hardware WHY?
> Anyway I doubt I wud be playing games in high settings .. its usually mid-level setting and anyway I am not going to play the big boys like COD and Crysis etc ... but I intend to do a lot of editing on vids however, would it suffice ?



I am no expert but I think it should fulfill your needs easily but let some expert reply

Btw I have a question too for others:
Which is better dell inspiron 15r pro with   I7 3632 qm ,4gb ram and and 2gb *7730m *or this laptop considering it is for gaming purpose?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Why the hell do we get all things at the last ? They come running to us when they want to develop software but forget us while releasing the frigging hardware WHY?
> Anyway I doubt I wud be playing games in high settings .. its usually mid-level setting and anyway I am not going to play the big boys like COD and Crysis etc ... but I intend to do a lot of editing on vids however, would it suffice ?



It's the best bet you have right now... And, I too felt the same way when I gamed on my HP g6 2005 AX... I was like, am only gonna play F1, NFS and FIFA, why the hell do I need a good graphics card... But, trust me, once I started playing those games in Ultra or maxed out settings, I can't stand to play them in low graphics settings... Got spoilt, I suppose!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am no expert but I think it should fulfill your needs easily but let some expert reply
> 
> Btw I have a question too for others:
> Which is better dell inspiron 15r pro with   I7 3632 qm ,4gb ram and and 2gb *7730m *or this laptop considering it is for gaming purpose?



whats the price of that 15R Pro ?



powerhoney said:


> It's the best bet you have right now... And, I too felt the same way when I gamed on my HP g6 2005 AX... I was like, am only gonna play F1, NFS and FIFA, why the hell do I need a good graphics card... But, trust me, once I started playing those games in Ultra or maxed out settings, I can't stand to play them in low graphics settings... Got spoilt, I suppose!!!


Well that does happen  guess I will check the prices in local market tomrw


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am no expert but I think it should fulfill your needs easily but let some expert reply
> 
> Btw I have a question too for others:
> *Which is better dell inspiron 15r pro with   I7 3632 qm ,4gb ram and and 2gb 7730m or this laptop considering it is for gaming purpose?*



Could you provide the link for that Dell model???


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Could you provide the link for that Dell model???



*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/co...nspiron-15r-se-7520&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1


Price is approx 53 k on dell site but I think will get it around 49k locally if availble


----------



## thegeek (Jul 12, 2013)

Also consider 
Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Flipkart.com @ 52.5k
 for better resolution (1600 x 900), more RAM (6GB) and higher graphic card (GT650) compared to the Dell above ^^^


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

thegeek said:


> Also consider
> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Flipkart.com @ 52.5k
> for better resolution (1600 x 900), more RAM (6GB) and higher graphic card (GT650) compared to the Dell above ^^^



Won't ever prefer Samsung over dell due to poor ASS of Samsung AFAIK and I don't have this high budget.. I thought a i5 variant of this laptop was also available for 47k but I was wrong as talked to dell representative today


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

thegeek said:


> Also consider
> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Flipkart.com @ 52.5k
> for better resolution (1600 x 900), more RAM (6GB) and higher graphic card (GT650) compared to the Dell above ^^^



Plus, that sammy has serious throttling issues!!!


----------



## dusu94 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey try Inspiron 14r special edition
Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> Hey try Inspiron 14r special edition
> Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)



You mean 14r turbo available at 44k?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> Hey try Inspiron 14r special edition
> Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)



Better to go with the Lenovo Ideapad Z500!!! 
Check the following comparison to know why:
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 12, 2013)

Yaar Lenovo Z500 is not available in market anywhere here in Kanpur 

And guys I cant go above 50k by any chance


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Yaar Lenovo Z500 is not available in market anywhere here in Kanpur
> 
> And guys I cant go above 50k by any chance



You can buy from Flipkart, dude... Or, ask your local Lenovo dealer or showroom when it's gonna be available!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 12, 2013)

Dude he says the model doesn come in market  ab kya bolu  



powerhoney said:


> You can buy from Flipkart, dude... Or, ask your local Lenovo dealer or showroom when it's gonna be available!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Dude he says the model doesn come in market  ab kya bolu



Now, only option is Flipkart, I suppose...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Yaar Lenovo Z500 is not available in market anywhere here in Kanpur
> 
> And guys I cant go above 50k by any chance



It is also isn't available in Delhi local market( I enquired in 3 authorized dealers in Nehru palace).. and when I asked them when will it be available he said he don't have any idea


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Now, only option is Flipkart, I suppose...



Flipkart will.deliver in 7~8 days and this would be not possible at least in my case..


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 12, 2013)

Bhai FLIPKART pe its OUT OF STOCK


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2013)

^^^yup, that piece is seriously has to find , i inquired in atleast 12 different shops and only 3 of them had even heard it's name.
keep trying for that piece coz you will seriously not regret it. do you know that i had to wait 4 hrs in shop for this one to arrive coz the shop owner had to order the piece from the city's warehouse..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Bhai FLIPKART pe its OUT OF STOCK



+1 to what rohitshubham said... 
And, anyway, it's better for you guys living in Tier 1 cities... Think about me... Living in the NE where no one gives a damn, and the service centres are non-existent!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> +1 to what rohitshubham said...
> And, anyway, it's better for you guys living in Tier 1 cities... Think about me... Living in the NE where no one gives a damn, and the service centres are non-existent!!!



Come to Delhi.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 13, 2013)

Considering the price and config this seems to be the best deal out there (unless I have missed one) 
But the shop guys say they don order Lenovo laptops :/ only sell the ones in stock


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Come to Delhi.



I wish that was possible... Though I prefer Bangalore more!!! 



vinyasmusic said:


> Considering the price and config this seems to be the best deal out there (unless I have missed one)
> But the shop guys say they don order Lenovo laptops :/ only sell the ones in stock



Your only option then is to wait for it to be back in stock in Flipkart or to order from a nearby city like Delhi...
Btw, did you ask the Lenovo Exclusive showroom in your city???


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I wish that was possible... Though I prefer Bangalore more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bangalore is the best \m/ .. the showroom guy only said he din know about Z500 series


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Bangalore is the best \m/ .. the showroom guy only said he din know about Z500 series



LOL at the showroom guy's reply!!! Incredible India!!! 
Btw, a bit off-topic but which ROM is your defy on???


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 13, 2013)

Moto ice gun edition


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Moto ice gun edition



I was on that last year...  Currently on Xperia D 4.1!!!


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I was on that last year...  Currently on Xperia D 4.1!!!



I change it every now and then  was using WIUI until a few days ago this is giving me decent battery tho

Anyway guys tell me what to do


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> I change it every now and then  was using WIUI until a few days ago this is giving me decent battery tho



Me too... Though MIUI always lagged for me!!! Haven't tried WIUI though...
Anyway, should remain on-topic before a mod bans us!!! 
Btw, what have you decided on the lappy??? Gonna wait???


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2013)

And yes, one more thing always make up your mind in the home not at the shop . go to shop only to see the products and *never** ask them, *which one's better, coz one vendor started to explain me how 500Gb HDD was better than 1Tb HDD and also i5 3337u was faster than 3230m due to more no of threads and i was like .
BTW this reminds me you can also see SONY if you want but it's got weaker processor and 500Gb HDD and also doesn't has looks compared to Lenovo Z500


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 14, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> And yes, one more thing always make up your mind in the home not at the shop . go to shop only to see the products and *never** ask them, *which one's better, coz one vendor started to explain me how 500Gb HDD was better than 1Tb HDD and also i5 3337u was faster than 3230m due to more no of threads and i was like .
> BTW this reminds me you can also see SONY if you want but it's got weaker processor and 500Gb HDD and also doesn't has looks compared to Lenovo Z500



Yeah the guy was telling me to buy HASWELL with Intel GFX  "arey bhaiyya naya hai ek dum mast chalega and GFX card ke bahut problem hote hai driver chala gaya to blank screen ayegi fir aap daud ke aoge mere paas"


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 14, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> blank screen ayegi fir aap daud ke aoge mere paas"



Phir aap bologe ki mere paas kyu aaye ho. Service centre ko call karo.


----------



## dusu94 (Jul 14, 2013)

@op
The lenovo ideapad z500 is now available at flipkart.
hurry up before it goes out of stock again.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 14, 2013)

Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5-3210M/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph-Nvidia GeForce GT 650M) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

What abt this??

EDIT: Sorry didn't see thegeek post. BTW what makes you think that ASS of samsung is bad?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys I got a deal for Lenovo Z500 for 43490 with 11 accessories(of Enter) and bag 
How is it ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 14, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Guys I got a deal for Lenovo Z500 for 43490 with 11 accessories(of Enter) and bag
> How is it ?



What are the accessories?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Guys I got a deal for Lenovo Z500 for 43490 with 11 accessories(of Enter) and bag
> How is it ?



And, 43.5k for the 1 GB or 2 GB model??? It depends on the accessories but the deal seems fair to me...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 14, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> And, 43.5k for the 1 GB or 2 GB model??? It depends on the accessories but the deal seems fair to me...



It would be with 1gb for sure

2gb variant with 6gb ram at 43-44 would be a beast


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> It would be with 1gb for sure
> 
> 2gb variant with 6gb ram at 43-44 would be a beast


yupp, but you now one slot of 4Gb variant is empty, so you can upgrade it for 2.5k and make it 8Gb which  am planning to do.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah guys its the Z500 380480 model with 1GB 740m and 4GB RAM ... Accessories include Mouse+Multi USB+Headphone+RJ45+Card Reader and a few things more and btw did I mention I got 2 years warranty


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 15, 2013)

vinyasmusic said:


> Yeah guys its the Z500 380480 model with 1GB 740m and 4GB RAM ... Accessories include Mouse+Multi USB+Headphone+RJ45+Card Reader and a few things more and btw did I mention I got 2 years warranty



It's a great deal dude go for it

From where are you getting this deal? Do mention the shop name and location


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> It's a great deal dude go for it
> 
> From where are you getting this deal? Do mention the shop name and location



Jumbo Electronics, Kanpur 

Bought it  Great laptop ... i like the keyboard 

Screen is awesome ... The build quality is top notch .. everything is perfect 
If anyone is looking to buy it ... Go ahead

NOt satisfied with the sound quality but ... aint top notch as the other things in this laptop ... ;'(

NOt satisfied with the sound quality but ... aint top notch as the other things in this laptop ... ;'(


----------

